# Asthma treatment



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi hope you can help, i'm currently emailing the Memorial Hospital in Istanbul and we are hoping to visit them in dec.  I have told them that i currently use symbicort twice daily for my asthma.  They have told me that when we start treatment i have to stop it.  I have previously seen 2 other doctors before who have never mentioned this.  Just wondering if there was anything else i could take instead?

Bit confused, Sue


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

I'm not aware of any contra-indications to using Symbicort while undertaking fertility treatments (the drugs don't interact with fertility meds or sex hormones). I would ask the clinic to give you their specific reasons for this recommendation and if necessary then discuss this with your GP/asthma clinic.

Hope you can get this sorted, I'd be interested to know why they've recommended this?
Maz x


----------

